# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons via skype

## monkeytosh

Dear friends! 
My name is Natalia Yakhina and I am a Russian native speaker. I presently live in the Far East of Russia and I am pleased to offer you my services as a teacher of the Russian language. If you are going on holiday to Russia, come here to study or for business, or maybe just want to learn a new language, I am ready to be your tutor. All levels are welcome, from the beginner upwards.
I supply study materials by email and my pupils can contact me any time if they have questions or concerns. 
My teaching schedule is flexible. The price is 20 USD per 60 minutes. 
I graduated from the Far Eastern State University in Vladivostok and am certified as an English-Russian interpreter. 
Also, I received a diploma in Teaching Russian as a foreign language from the world-famous Moscow State University of Lomonosov. I have experience in individual tutoring of Russian language to English speakers, and also work as a private teacher of English language for children. 
In my lessons I use modern, and interesting methods developed by professors of Moscow State University, ensuring steady, yet real progress in your studies.
I will tailor our lessons to suit your requirements. 
Do not hesitate to contact me: monkeytosh@gmail.com

----------

